# Laptop is not able to detect wireless connections



## MOEL (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,I have Dell Inspiron laptop with windows Vista Home edition with SP 2, Norton Antivirus 10.2. I was been using BSNL DNA A211-I wireless modem Since 1 yr. there used to be some router issues every 3 months and i used to re configure the router setting and re establish the wifi connectivity. but recentily few days back I have uninstalled Norton antivirus and installed Kaspersky Internet security 2011( Trial version) even then things were fine for few days, i was able to connect. But suddenly 2 days back i connected my laptop along with the modem for one whole day without any activity . and on the next day when i try to reboot my system and connect to my internet i was not able to find the the wireless icon “ITI” in the “available wireless connections list”. The wireless connection was not detected by my laptop. my Wifi on my laptop is also on.I tried the below possible ways but could not get the connectivity1. re setting the router configurations2. switching the firewall off and tried to connectAll the 4 LED’s are glowing on the router, even when trying to connect PPPoE through LAN (with wire) it is connecting occationally ie.. once for every 15 attempts. most of the time it is giving 815 errorI tried to the below commands from cmd prompt as wellnetsh int ip reset reset.lognetsh winsock reset catalogipconfig/flushdnsipconfig/registerdnsbut nothing happened. Pls help me regards


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can we see a ipconfig /all and xirrus screen shot - details below

have you used the Norton removal tool to get rid of norton completely - details below 

try a tcp/ip reset - details below
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Norton Removal Tool
Download and run the Norton Removal Tool to uninstall your Norton product | Norton Support

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.


Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

